
Hewlett Packard Expects Up to 30,000 More Job Cuts - oulipian
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hewlett-packard-expects-up-to-30-000-more-job-cuts-1442351050
======
sciencesama
interesting they had a previous cut of 5000 people and again an increase in
the cut of people and a split in the company and then a merger with small
companies aruba connextreme lets see how this goes

